# low-grade interior?



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

-- begin rant -- 

Okay. I decided to run a few errands at lunch, and noticed a bit of mud (or something) on the inside of the drivers door on the handle. So, I rubbed it a little bit with my thumb - it didn't loosen, but I did feel a change in texture that made me want to get a closer look. Once I parked the vehicle, I opened the door..... Oh, I got a good look, alright..... There was a small hole and a tiny crack in the vinyl on the door handle. 
:jawdrop: 

** calming breath, calming breath **

Alright, now... what the heck is going on. I've only had this vehicle for one month and 1400kms, and I've already got damaged vinyl on the drivers' door and a small scratch on the drivers' glove box?? This is *supposed* to be a high quality vehicle. I mean, the cheapest car you can think of can handle Canadian winters. Yes, it's been stinking cold (-35C some days), but that's what living in Edmonton is all about - it's normal. 

** deep breath in... deep breath out **

I don't have a dog, don't have children, and I'm very careful with things - especially a brand new vehicle. And it's not like I'm a burly construction worker, or a goth with spikes and chains on my wrist. I'm a web-chick ... I keep my laptop in the back while I'm driving. If it can't handle me gently opening and closing the door, I doubt it can handle kids throwing their toys all over or a dog sitting in the back.

Needless to say, I called Nissan and I'm taking it in tomorrow. I seriously can't believe this. 

I'm _not_ going to pay for them to fix the hole and the crack - this is garbage.

-- end rant --

Has anyone else experienced problems with the interior plastic/vinyl?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

pookczek said:


> --
> Has anyone else experienced problems with the interior plastic/vinyl?


Yes, every single xtrail owner has! X-Trail interior just simply sucks and it's less than practical. It's seems that no matter how careful you're with the interior, you're bound to get scratches here and there.

I used the coffee mug holder once in my series 1 xtrail and that was enough for me not to use it again, as it has left a permanent circle mark on the dash.


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Yes, every single xtrail owner has! X-Trail interior just simply sucks and it's less than practical. It's seems that no matter how careful you're with the interior, you're bound to get scratches here and there.
> 
> I used the coffee mug holder once in my series 1 xtrail and that was enough for me not to use it again, as it has left a permanent circle mark on the dash.


Indeed, I went on a trip in September with my gf. I had all back seat fold down and I brought along with my MT bikes, golf clubs and other stuff, guess what, it left a noticable scratch on the rear passager doors (yeah, BOTH sides) cause the stuff scratching against it?! I thought it would be a little more durable than THAT. 

On the bright side, it's really roomy and perfect for trips like that!!!


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Yes, every single xtrail owner has! X-Trail interior just simply sucks and it's less than practical. It's seems that no matter how careful you're with the interior, you're bound to get scratches here and there.


I called my salesman to see if this is a common complaint. Apparently I'm the only person that their service department has ever had a complaint of the cracking of the vinyl. My salesman said that "my car is a strange case" (greaaaat). They're going to "check it out" for me though.  

I guess I need to cover myself in bubblewrap so as not to damage the precious vehicle. *grumble grumble*


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Don't worry you're not the only one. Only thing that sucks more than trim pieces getting scratched is the stupid upholstery for the seats. :thumbdwn: The interior trim is SUPPOSED to be durable and washable. Well at least they got one out of two right


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Have they upgraded the interior plastic panels for the Canadian X-Trail? I've read a lot of complaints from other markets, but I don't find the plastic easy to scratch at all. My son left his snowboard too close to the tailgate, and when he slammed it shut, the board was struck and rocketed forward into the passenger seatback. No visible damage at all, on the seat or the tailgate. I've been hauling snowshoes, snowboards, toboggans and building materials in mine for a month and it still looks like new. 
And Pook, no sign of cracked vinyl. We don't quite get the Edmonton deep freeze here in Ottawa, but we have been down to -30 quite often.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

*I don't see any problem either*

I bought SPORT UTILITY for just that - sport and utility. I see cracking in extra low temperatures as a problem but scratches ?


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

*repaired under warranty*

Just so you know, in case anyone else wants to get their holes/scratches/cracks fixed, Nissan is replacing the armrest under warranty. 
:fluffy: 

The scratch on the drivers' glovebox will also be fixed under warranty, but the people who do that work aren't available today, so he's giving me a raincheck on that warranty repair. That makes me feel a bit better... until the next scratch.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

pookczek said:


> Just so you know, in case anyone else wants to get their holes/scratches/cracks fixed, Nissan is replacing the armrest under warranty.
> :fluffy:
> 
> The scratch on the drivers' glovebox will also be fixed under warranty, but the people who do that work aren't available today, so he's giving me a raincheck on that warranty repair. That makes me feel a bit better... until the next scratch.


I would be very interested to find-out how are they going to rapair the scratched glovebox. Please post a reply here when this repair is done. If they're using some type of cream or polish or something, please ask them what it is?

I've got a number of small scratches nearly on all door panels and the back plastic lining.


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

pookczek said:


> Just so you know, in case anyone else wants to get their holes/scratches/cracks fixed, Nissan is replacing the armrest under warranty.
> :fluffy:
> 
> The scratch on the drivers' glovebox will also be fixed under warranty, but the people who do that work aren't available today, so he's giving me a raincheck on that warranty repair. That makes me feel a bit better... until the next scratch.


REALLY? I got to check with nissan when I go in for the 2nd oil change!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm taking mine in on Wednesday for a new MAF sensor. I spoke with my service representative and they will change my scratched interior trim pieces and have my seat upholstery cleaned. :thumbup:


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> I would be very interested to find-out how are they going to rapair the scratched glovebox. Please post a reply here when this repair is done. If they're using some type of cream or polish or something, please ask them what it is?


I just took my x-trail in for it's 6000km service and to get the glovebox scratch fixed. Because it's much cheaper, they decided to completely replace the drivers' side glovebox. 

As for fixing scratches ourself they couldn't provide any advice. They aren't aware of any product on the market that can fix it.

I wonder how long they'll continue repairing scratches under warranty for me.... time will tell.

I also managed to get grease on the seatbelt (it got on my coat, somehow, then onto the seatbelt). They cleaned the seatbelt, at no charge, as well. These guys provide great service!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

OK, so it's a replacement job rather than a fix. Even better if they keep adding/replacing new bits for the scratched parts...keep scratching and they'll keep replacing I guess LOL 

I have now covered the upper part of my dash with a dash matt to reduce any chances of this happening.





pookczek said:


> I just took my x-trail in for it's 6000km service and to get the glovebox scratch fixed. Because it's much cheaper, they decided to completely replace the drivers' side glovebox.
> 
> As for fixing scratches ourself they couldn't provide any advice. They aren't aware of any product on the market that can fix it.
> 
> ...


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

I find the interior of my X-Trail very durable. I haul hockey players all winter, sticks, bags with zippers etc etc. no problems. My previous car was a Focus, Ford has painted dash parts in their cars, my son rubbed his backpack against the dash and I ended up with a black mark, the paint was gone. Ford use to have touch up paint for the interior but no more!


----------

